# a good golfing spreadsheet



## white_feather (Apr 18, 2013)

Do any of you guys use Excel spreadsheets to record your scores and stats?

If so is there any easy downloadable versions?


----------



## tsped83 (Apr 18, 2013)

I record my gross and net scores on Excel, that's it. Maybe I might start recording putts per round but I wouldn't want to get too bogged down with stats. I don't know of any templates but if you're handy with excel you can create anything simple or as complicated as you want.


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 18, 2013)

Try this mate:

http://spreadsheet-library.co.uk/templates-tools/sport/golf-performance-analysis/

I downloaded it a while ago (being a bit of a magpie) but haven't really looked at it yet.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 18, 2013)

Yep. Wrote my own which gives stats such as fairways hit, GIR, putts, best score, average score, average over, average over per hole, my stroke index etc. I find it very useful to see progress but also highlight what holes are tripping me up so I'll work on those in practice rounds to play them better.


----------



## dotty001 (Apr 18, 2013)

if you have a smart phone , theres some decent apps avail


----------



## white_feather (Apr 18, 2013)

thanks Stevie_r.

This looks the business and I'll be using it as of this weekend.


----------



## Canfordhacker (Apr 18, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Try this mate:

http://spreadsheet-library.co.uk/templates-tools/sport/golf-performance-analysis/

I downloaded it a while ago (being a bit of a magpie) but haven't really looked at it yet.
		
Click to expand...

I've written my own, but the nerd in me made me download it to check out the way they have done it and look for enhancement ideas! Thanks a lot, there goes a few hours!


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 18, 2013)

I am a big fan of stats, so created my own. I use GolfShot to record all of my percentages (fairways, greens etc) and then enter them into my own spreadsheet which graphs the trends etc.

I also enter my scores from my home course (only) onto a spreadsheet which is conditionally formatted according to score over/under par for each hole. From this i can tell where i am good/bad on holes. It also, tracks how much over/under (yes i do average under par on a couple of holes). Little things like average over par on par 3,4 and 5 also derive from this.

Yes i am a loser, but its good fun looking at past performance.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2013)

Check out Scoresaver2. It does all of it (and more) for you and is now free to download


----------



## DappaDonDave (Apr 18, 2013)

Mine tracks my unofficial handicap. Was a Sunday morning wastes but does me fine


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 18, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Check out Scoresaver2. It does all of it (and more) for you and is now free to download
		
Click to expand...

+1 excellent stats there.


----------



## ventura (Apr 18, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Check out Scoresaver2. It does all of it (and more) for you and is now free to download
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise this was free now - really liked the free trial years ago but didn't want to pay Â£35 to keep track of stats I could do in excel.

Will make a smaller donation through the paypal link though as a decent bit of software.


----------

